# Corto en voltímetro digital para motocicleta



## fabisan (Sep 26, 2020)

Hola*, b*uenas noches*. T*engo instalado un m*ó*dulo de volt*í*metro digital con sensor *de* temperatura *para* motor que hab*í*a dejado de funcionar*.
D*esarm*é* el tablero y simplemente se hab*í*an desoldado algunos cables, los sold*é* nuevamente con mi limitada habilidad *y* conocimientos y qued*ó* funcionando correctamente.
*L*o prob*é* con una fuente de 12V antes de poner nuevamente el tablero en la moto y funcionaba perfectamente*.
C*uando lo instalo en la moto*,* accidentalmente*, *por una mil*é*sima de segundo se tocaron el positivo y el negativo y pum... se muri*ó*.

Recurro a ustedes que tienen conocimiento para que me gu*í*en en poder encontrar cu*á*l es el componente que se quemó*.
S*upongo que deber*í*an ser los primeros del circuito pero realmente no s*é*.
Estuve viendo unos tutoriales en Y*ou*t*ube* sobre comprobaci*ó*n de componentes en placas pero realmente superan con creces mis conocimientos.
El circuito es realmente sencillo y sin dudas me animar*í*a a reemplazar el componente dañado yo mismo, si es que pudiera lograr identificarlo.

Les dejo fotos para ver si alguno me da su opini*ó*n.






















*A*c*á *una sin los cables*,* los retir*é* para soldarlos bien nuevamente*.*






Este es el mult*í*metro que tengo pero no s*é* usarlo muy bien*. E*ra de un t*í*o que era t*é*cnico electr*ó*nico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> cuando lo instalo en la moto accidentalemente por una milesima de segundo se tocaron el positivo y el negativo y pum... se murio.


 
Suena a fusible de la moto !


----------



## fabisan (Sep 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Suena a fusible de la moto !



Nop,  se murio solamente este modulo, el resto de la moto funciona perfectamente, se tocaron el positivo y el negativo que alimenta el modulo mientras los conectaba, no me di cuenta que la moto estaba en contacto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

Si hacés un corto entre dos cables , el daño es hacia arriba , no hacia abajo . . .


----------



## fabisan (Sep 26, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si hacés un corto entre dos cables , el daño es hacia arriba , no hacia abajo . . .



no entiendo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2020)

De dónde se juntaron los cables , el daño es hacia la batería , no después de dónde se juntaron los cables.

Viste un chispazo y supusiste eso pero pasó otra cosa !


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 26, 2020)

Quizas tenga una bobina para las luces y otra para la bateria, por eso parece que el resto funciona. Por eso lo que dice 2ME.
Qué moto es?


----------



## fabisan (Sep 27, 2020)

Amigos el tablero lo saque de la moto para revisarlo y lo único que no responde es el módulo en cuestión,  en este momento tengo el tablero sobre mi mesa de trabajo no está puesto en la moto. "Para mi" debe ser el diodo de entrada o el Regulador de voltaje.. Pero realmente carezco de los conocimientos para realmente estar seguro. Y no se como con mi antiguo multímetro analogico chequear los componentes sin sacarlos de la placa


----------



## Scooter (Sep 27, 2020)

Si según tu es el diodo, cambia el diodo.
Te han dado orientaciones que no son de tu agrado, te han pedido información que no das...

Pues cambia el diodo y si no es luego seguimos adivinando.

Por la información que aportas:
Dices que se juntaron el positivo y el negativo, que están ANTES DEL DIODO no se pudo dañar el diodo sino que se dañó algo que está ANTES DEL DIODO. Si se dañó el diodo es que no se juntó el positivo y el negativo, fue otra cosa que no nos dices.
Si lo que mide el polímetro de la foto es el positivo y el negativo de la moto, y mide 0 lo que indica que se rompió algo "por arriba". No dentro del medidor.


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 27, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> Hola*, b*uenas noches*. T*engo instalado un m*ó*dulo de volt*í*metro digital con sensor *de* temperatura *para* motor que hab*í*a dejado de funcionar*.
> D*esarm*é* el tablero y simplemente se hab*í*an desoldado algunos cables, los sold*é* nuevamente con mi limitada habilidad *y* conocimientos y qued*ó* funcionando correctamente.
> *L*o prob*é* con una fuente de 12V antes de poner nuevamente el tablero en la moto y funcionaba perfectamente*.
> C*uando lo instalo en la moto*,* accidentalmente*, *por una mil*é*sima de segundo se tocaron el positivo y el negativo y pum... se muri*ó*.
> ...



Hola, mira ya 2M te lo explicó súper! No es posible que juntes dos cables y aguas abajo se jorobe todo.
Haz esto:   vete a la moto, coge una bombilla cualquiera de las que usas en los direccionales o luz de freno y prueba que la bombilla se encienda en ese punto, donde iría el módulo, si se enciende el módulo está mal, y si no enciende pues brother te tocará descubrir que cable se malogró. Imagino que los cables que alimentan el módulo serán bastante finos, quizá no aguantaron el corto. Haz prueba y comenta.

PD: asegúrate que la bombilla que usas este en buen estado 😅


----------



## fabisan (Sep 27, 2020)

La verdad que me sorprende la forma en que tratan a la gente por aquí...
Yo les trato de dar toda la información que me ayude a resolver el problema.
No se a que se refieren con que "no doy información" o que los consejos "no son de mi agrado"
Puse fotos detalladas y explique lo  que pasó
Yo no afirmo que sea el diodo porque carezco del conocimiento para hacerlo.
Realmente no se que podría ser
Eso lo dejo claro desde el vamos

Todo funcionaba correctamente hasta que accidentalmente se tocaron el negativo y el positivo de alimentación del módulo por una milesima de segundo cuando lo instalaba como expliqué antes. De ahí no funcionó más


Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola, mira ya 2M te lo explicó súper! No es posible que juntes dos cables y aguas abajo se joda todo.
> Haz esto:   vete a la moto, coge una bombilla cualquiera de las que usas en los direccionales o luz de freno y prueba que la bombilla se encienda en ese punto, donde iría el módulo, si se enciende el módulo está mal, y si no enciende pues brother te tocará descubrir que cable se malogró. Imagino que los cables que alimentan el módulo serán bastante finos, quizá no aguantaron el corto. Haz prueba y comenta.
> 
> PD: asegúrate que la bombilla que usas este en buen estado 😅



a ver..
en este momento tengo el tablero de la moto en la mesa de trabajo, y el modulo no funciona, en la moto todo funciona correctamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

fabisan dijo:


> a ver..
> en este momento tengo el tablero de la moto en la mesa de trabajo, y el modulo no funciona, en la moto todo funciona correctamente.


Mirá flaco, para hacerla corta:
Acá no hay magos, OK?
El módulo lo tenés vos, no sabés de electrónica y no sabés usar el tester, y darte directivas de que hacer podría generar unos 25000 posts.
Lo que tenes que hacer es simple y ya te lo dijeron: cambiá los diodos que valen dos mangos, cambiá el 7805 y probá de nuevo. Si funciona, ok, y si no funciona es que NO se juntaron + y - sino que te mandaste un moco de otra naturaleza y QEPD el módulo.


----------



## fabisan (Sep 27, 2020)

che porque maltratan asi a la gente por aca???
es mi segundo thread y en el primero tambien me forrearon a 2 manos y hasta lo cerraron sin mas.
yo la verdad participo en muchos foros, muuuchos, y soy moderador en uno, nunca vi en ningun foro, ni en español ni en ingles donde maltraten a las personas asi.

Primero nadie me recomedo cambiar ni los diodos ni el regulador, eso lo plantee yo desde mi desconocimiento, los pocos que me contestaron me dijeron que el problema esta en la moto no en el modulo, cuando claramente explique que el problema esta en el modulo y que en la moto no hay problemas.

No entiendo porque maltratan asi a la gente..
porque no dicen "mira fabisan, con la data que das no es suficiente"
o "la verdad che muy dificil saber que paso sin testear los componentes"
o "llevalo a un tecnico mejor"


En todos los foros que participo ( que son muchos)  cuando alguien que no sabe mucho y tiene un problema y hace una consulta,  todos tratan de darle una mano y guiarlo con buena onda para que resuelva el problema, sobretodo cuando se nota que no esta muy empapado en el tema. Seguramente hasta alguno le haga alguna broma por su falta de conocimiento, pero siempre se intenta buscar una solucion o por lo menos guiar al que consulta para que de alguna manera puede acercarse a una posible solucion y aprenda del tema, pero siempre con buen trato
Aca postee 2 veces con la mejor y siempre me trataron como mierda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

Nadie te trata de nada, pero vos decís que hiciste un corto y fulminó al módulo, y como acá hay gente que sabe, te están diciendo que el corto como vos planteás que fué, no puede haber dañado nada del módulo, así que si no funka, o cortocircuitaste otra cosa o no cortocircuitaste nada y algo voló a la mie#@$&$ al conectarlo en contacto, ok?
Es pura lógica....
Así que cambiá todos los diodos, el 7805 y el transistor también (y ya que estás repasá todas las soldaduras por si acaso hubiera alguna mala). Y si antes queres medir los componentes, entonces usá el buscador por que eso está explicado en el foro (y nó, las reglas del foro no permiten repetir en clases privadas temas ya explicados y analizados...así funciona este foro, los otros foros no sé y dudo que importe).
Si luego de cambiar todo el módulo sigue sin funcionar es que palmó algún chip y habrá que conseguirlo y cambiarlo.


----------



## fabisan (Sep 27, 2020)

Yo no dudo que ustedes son los que saben, justamente por eso estoy aca.
acabo de medir continuidad de los componentes y los diodos parecen estar bien, miden continuidad en una direccion y en la otra no, los zener tambien parecen estar bien, la resistencia 1 tambien, la que me causa dudas es la  R2 (22k) cuando pruebo continuidad en esa resistencia la aguja apenas se mueve, voy a ver un algun tutorial sobre medir resitencias, porqeu ahora me entro la duda si en realidad la R1( 82 ohms) es la que estaria mal...  
voy a ver tutoriales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

Le desoldás solo una pata a cada resistencia y medís entre la pata suelta y la que quedó soldada. Eso te dará el valor real.
Además nunca te va a dar continuidad una resistencia de 22K. Tenes que poner el tester en la escala correcta para medirla.


----------



## fabisan (Sep 27, 2020)

R1 (82ohms) creo que esta bien porqeu tengo una de esas y la medi y me da igual que la que esta  en el modulo. lo que me resulta extraño es que la resistencia R2(22k) cuando invierto las puntas del tester me da una medida complemante diferente..
ahi cambie la escala a x1k y R2 marca bien aunque invierta las puntas del tester


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2020)

Cuando medís resistencias sin quitarlas , es lógico que midan distinto en ambos sentidos (ya que tendrán otra cosa en paralelo) , si en uno de los sentidos no lográs  leer su valor , entonces hay que retirar al menos una pata.


----------



## Kawacuba (Sep 28, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando medís resistencias sin quitarlas , es lógico que midan distinto en ambos sentidos (ya que tendrán otra cosa en paralelo) , si en uno de los sentidos no lográs  leer su valor , entonces hay que retirar al menos una pata.


Si fabisan eso pasa y simplemente quita 1 pata y mide! Mírate algún tutorial sobre las funciones del tester y ve decantando!
PD: Al 7805 Al menos para que tengas una idea de cómo está le podés medir en la función diodo colocando la "punta roja" en la patilla central(gnd) y la negra en ambos extremos(primero uno y otro después 😅) y si está bueno debería darte un diodo normal 0.6v o 0.7v y invirtiendo las puntas no debe marcarte nada.
Ya si ves valores raros fuera de lo que te comenté arriba pues sácalo mide afuera y le das el veredicto final. 😉


----------

